# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  оПовіданнячко

## Zaya

Рідна мова
 Було це ще з Австрії, в далекому 1916 році. В купе вагона першого класу швидкого поїзда Львів – Відень їхали четверо пасажирів: англієць, німець, італієць. Четвертим був відомий львівський юрист Богдан Косів. Розмови велись навколо різних проблем і тем. Нарешті заговорили про мови: чия краща, чия багатша і котрій з них належить світове майбутнє. Звісно, кожен почав вихваляти свою мову.
 Першим заговорив англієць:
- Англія – країна великих завойовників і мореплавців, які славу англійської мови рознесли по всьому світові. Англійська мова – мова Шекспіра, Байрона, Діккенса, Ньютона, Дарвіна та інших великих літераторів і вчених. Отже, англійській мові належить світове майбутнє.
- Ні в якому разі, – гордовито заявив німець. – Німецька мова – це мова двох великих імперій: Великонімеччини й Австрії, які займають більше половини Європи. Це мова філософії, техніки, армії, медицини, мова Міллера, Гегеля, Канта, Вагнера, Гейне. І тому, безперечно, німецька мова буде мати світове значення.
       Італієць усміхнувся і тихо промовив:
- Панове, ви обидва не маєте рації. Італійська мова – це мова сонячної Італії, мова музики і кохання, а про кохання мріє кожен. Мелодійною італійською мовою написані найкращі твори епохи Відродження, твори Данте, Боккаччо, Петрарки, лібрето знаменитих опер Верді, Пучіні, Россіні, Доніцетті та інших великих італійців. Тому італійській мові належить бути провідною в світі.
 Українець довго думав, нарешті промовив:
- Я не вірю в світову мову. Хто домагався цього, потім був розчарований.
- Йдеться про те, яке місце відводиться моїй українській з-поміж ваших народів. Я також міг би сказати, що моя рідна мова – це мова незрівнянного сміхотворця Котляревського, мова геніального поета Тараса Шевченка. До пророчих звучань шевченківської поезії і досі так ніхто в світі не піднявся. Це лірична мова кращої з кращих поетес світу – Лесі Українки, мова нашого філософа-мислителя Франка, який вільно володів 14 мовами, в тому числі й названими тут,  проте рідною, а отже, найбільш дорогою, вважав українську.
 Нашою мовою звучить понад 300 тисяч народних пісень, тобто більше, як у вас усіх разом взятих… Я можу назвати ще багато славних імен свого народу. Проте вашим шляхом я не піду. Ви ж, по суті, нічого не сказали про багатство і можливості ваших мов. Чи могли б ви, скажіть, своєю мовою написати невелике оповідання, в якому б усі слова починалися з однакової літери?
- Ні, ні, ні! Це неможливо, – відповіли англієць, німець та італієць.
- Ось вашими мовами це неможливо, а нашою це зовсім просто.
- Назвіть якусь букву, – звернувся він до німця.
- Хай буде буква "П", – сказав той.
- Добре. Оповідання буде називатись
                                       Приємна прогулянка
 Популярному перемишльському поетові Павлові Петровичу Подільчакові прийшло поштою приємне повідомлення:
 "Приїздіть, Павле Петровичу, – писав поважний правитель Підгорецького повіту Полікарп Пантелеймонович Паскевич, – погостюєте, повеселитесь". Павло Петрович поспішив, прибувши першим поїздом.
 Підгорецький палац Пацкевичів привітно прийняв приїжджого поета. Потім під’їхали поважні персони – приятелі Паскевичів… Посадили Петра Петровича поряд панночки – премилої Поліни Полікарпівни. Поговорили про погоду, політику. Павло Петрович прочитав підібрані пречудові поезії. Поліна Полікарпівна пограла прекрасні полонези, прелюдії. Поспівали пісень, потанцювали падеспан, польку. Прийшла пора – попросили пообідати. Принесли печені поросята, приправлені перцем півники, пахучі паляниці, печінковий паштет, пухкі пампушки під печеричкою підливкою, пироги, підсмажені пляцки. Потім подали порцелянові полумиски полуниць, порічок.
 Почувши приємну повноту, Павло Петрович подумав про прогулянку. Поліна Полікарпівна попросила прогулятись по Підгорецькому парку, помилуватись природою, послухати пташині переспіви. Пропозиція повністю підійшла поетові. Походили, погуляли…
 Порослий папороттю предавній парк подарував приємну прохолоду. Повітря п’янило принадними пахощами. Побродивши по парку, пара присіла під порослим плющем платаном.
 Посиділи, помріяли, позітхали, пошепталися… 
 В купе зааплодували. І всі визнали: милозвучна, багата українська мова буде жити вічно поміж інших мов світу.
 Зазнайкуватий німець ніяк не міг визнати свого програшу.
-	Ну, а коли б я назвав іншу букву, – заявив він. Ну, наприклад, букву "С"?
-	Гаразд, хай буде "С"! я своєю мовою можу створити не лише оповідання, а навіть вірш, де всі слова будуть починатися на "С", а ще й до того будуть передавати стан природи, наприклад, свист зимового вітру в саду. Якщо ваша ласка, прошу послухати.
Самотній сад
Сипле, стелиться сад самотній
Сірий смуток – срібний сніг, 
Сумно стогне сонний струмінь,
Серце слуха скорбний сміх.
Серед саду страх сіріє,
Сад солодкий спокій снить. 
Сонно сипляться сніжинки.
Струмінь стомлено сичить.
Стихлии струни, стихли співи,
Срібні співи серенад.
Стиха стеляться сніжинки – 
Спить самотній сад… 
- Геніально! Незрівнянно! – вигукнули англієць, німець та італієць. Потім всі стихли. Говорити не було потреби.  PS: Я бачила його й у дещо іншому варіанті, але, зрештою, це неважливо.

----------


## Wowik

> Отчего отец Онуфрий околел?
> Однажды, обозревая окресности Онежского озера,
> отец Онуфрий обнаружил обнаженную Ольгу.
> - Отдайся Ольга - озолочу! - орал отец Онуфрий
> Обольщённая Ольга отдалась. Отведав оного отец Онуфрий от оплаты отказался.
> Обозлённая, оскорблённая, обиженная Ольга огрела отца Онуфрия огромной оглоблей.
> Оттого отец Онуфрий околел!

  

> Petya poshel po prolesnomu puti. Poluchiv pochtovoe poslanie, priyatno porazilsya. Polya pisala pravil'nim pocherkom. Prosila priiti posle polunochi. Petya ,priznat'sya, poradovalsya prglasheniyu, Petya- pilkii poklonnik Poli. Polya pripozdnilas', pokazizalo pol pervogo. Petya provel polchasa pitayas' predstavit' pervii pocelui. Polya poyavilas' priovdetaya po povodu. Poluotkritie plechi prizivno pomanivali Petyu. Petya prinyalsya pristavat', Polya protivilas' po privichke. Petya prigrozil, Polya povinovalas', pristizhenno pripodnyav podol plat'ya. Petya ponyal-pokoryat' pridetsya pristupom. Pristup proshel pervoklassno. 
> Poluchilos' poshlo, prervaya popitka- polnii proval, potom popitayus' poprikol'nee

----------


## gRomoZeka

Восточная поэзия тоже известна традицией начинать все строки в строфе с одной и той же буквы. Это, конечно, не каждое слово, но учитывая, что восточные поэмы насчитывают часто сотни строф - неплохо.   

> ..кращої з кращих поетес світу – Лесі Українки..

 Мания величия не украшает.   ::

----------


## Zaya

Это всего лишь рассказ и я не воспринимаю все так серьезно ))
Ясное дело, что не только в украинском возможен такой фокус )))

----------

